# Simple Contest (Ends December 1st)



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey everyone. 

Well; I wanted to attempt hosting a contest, so here it goes .


*Rules*
*3 Entries Per User*
*Must be of farm animals/dogs/equines*
*Begging to be choosen winner will result in immeadate withdraw from contest.*
*Edited Pictures are welcomed.*
*Please upload to horse forum/photobucket ONLY.*
*Any entries after December 1st, 2009 will NOT be judged. *
*Judging will take anywhere from 1/12/09 - 3/12/2009*
*Prizes *

*First Place~Carrot Cake (from carrot kitchen)*
*Second Place~Carrot Cup Cake*
*Third Place~ Carrot Cookie*

Good luck and have fun everyone!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Here are 2 of my entries


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

and my 3rd


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

i will enter, when i have time


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I have 2 entries:

My daughter and her pony Teddy









Then this is my mare Bella...


----------



## Jumper136 (Jul 10, 2009)

My 3 entries:


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

my 3.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> Well; I wanted to attempt hosting a contest, so here it goes .
> 
> ...



* 
*
*Don't ya mean 1/12/10-3/12/10? By then it will be 2010! I will enter later. 
*


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Uhm, No. I meant December 1st through December 3rd.


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

lol, i will enter tomorrow


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

what is like the theme?


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Anything. Best shot, really.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

okk
heres 3  
hope there right


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Grr, I can't see them


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Here is one of mine and I will post the other two in another post


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Here are my other two.


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

ilovemyPhillip said:


> Grr, I can't see them




cant you??


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

heres my 3.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Life on the farm being fat lil' pigs
Chex and his Mt.Dew fetish
Rylee the wiener dog and her crazy self!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Caleb with his mane all done up:







Hershey playing with Tank:


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

OK ~ Contest is closed! (I will take that last post). Judging will be annouced tonight/tomorrow!!


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Excitted


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

can't wait for the results!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_In third place;








__Twilight_Arabians!!_
_In second;__







_
_masatisan!!

In first.. (Da dada daa!)








DisneyCowGirl1901!!

Thank you *everyone! *For taking the time to enter! All the entries *ROCKED!!* Winners will receive their prizes soon! Thanks again!
~Anny
_


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

i didnt come anywhere but owell
well done to everyone!
and thankyou for letting me enter


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

great contest run.
Thanks for letting me enter.
i had fun
well done to everyone


----------

